# What sharpening equipment do you use on the line?



## Bolt Thrower (Sep 23, 2022)

What sharpening equipment do you use for quick touch ups mid service?

Currently I keep a single stone with me during service, a Spyderco fine bench stone. It cuts pretty fast and can be used dry, so it's fast and convenient to use.

What do you use? 

Most people I've worked with that keep their own knives with them use rods of some sort. Some grooved steel, some diamond.


----------



## jcsiii (Sep 23, 2022)

Mid Service a Borosilicate Rod first and then a ceramic once the edge no longer comes back with the borosilicate. I get the opportunity to strop my knives on loaded strops after service to bring them back for the next days work and this has worked well for months so far.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 24, 2022)

Venev 400/800. Works decently good dry for a quick touch up.


----------



## Chang (Sep 24, 2022)

I just have a finer Aoto where I keep my "stays at the restaurant" knives.


----------



## bsfsu (Sep 24, 2022)

I don't think I ever "used a stone during service" ever in my 25 years as a professional chef. A steel/diamond rod is the touch up of most pro chefs.

( I do have a small man-made razor 1920's stone that is great for touch ups, they can be used wet or dry, just not during service)


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 24, 2022)

Currently just a ceramic rod. But I dream about a small strop, or maybe a super fine diamond plate.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Sep 25, 2022)

I leave a stone at work in the rare instances I have time and need to do a quick touch up. If I really have to, I'll lightly use whoevers steel.


----------



## Bolt Thrower (Sep 27, 2022)

bsfsu said:


> I don't think I ever "used a stone during service" ever in my 25 years as a professional chef. A steel/diamond rod is the touch up of most pro chefs.
> 
> ( I do have a small man-made razor 1920's stone that is great for touch ups, they can be used wet or dry, just not during service)


rods definitely have the edge when it comes to convenience, but I always get better edges from a stone than a rod. might be a different story for some of you other guys. stone is definitely slower but the edge is sharper and lasts longer, so for me it's worth it.


----------



## Jaszer13 (Oct 1, 2022)

I've been thinking about this.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Jaszer13 said:


> I've been thinking about this.


Unpopular opinions is that way --->


----------



## Jaszer13 (Oct 1, 2022)

It would pair perfectly with my Misen.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 1, 2022)

Jaszer13 said:


> It would pair perfectly with my Misen.



True.

One of @daveb's favorite combos I believe.


----------



## blokey (Oct 1, 2022)

Coticule and BBW pocket stone


----------



## Jaszer13 (Oct 1, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> True.
> 
> One of @daveb's favorite combos I believe.


He no longer uses the alley sidewalk during smoke breaks?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 1, 2022)

Jaszer13 said:


> He no longer uses the alley sidewalk during smoke breaks?



That's @stringer.


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's @stringer.


That's not completely true. I quit smoking like 10 years ago. But the sidewalk saves wear and tear on my coarse stone when fixing broken tips.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2022)

blokey said:


> Coticule and BBW pocket stone


Twins! Do you often keep it in your.... pocket?


----------

